# For the refined smoke tasters on here.



## phathead69 (Apr 10, 2018)

Here's the set up and some questions.
Basic OK Joe stick burner, free slab of baby backs for nxt 3 weekends and same chef, seasonings, weather etc.
Wk 1 hickory smoked
Wk 2 oak
Wk 3 apple wood
At a week apart 1 and 2 I doubt I would be able to tell the difference. Wk 3 I might be able to tell since the apple is milder (maybe). Can many of you tell the difference between the hard woods and the difference between the fruit woods if time elapsed between smokes.

Just curious questions. My thoughts are most people can't with time elapsed between the smokes unless the flavors are extreme.
Let me refine that last part" most people" I'm referring to the weekend warrior like myself and the average consumer. Like wine describing hints of this and that.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2018)

phathead69 said:


> Can many of you tell the difference between the hard woods and the difference between the fruit woods if time elapsed between smokes.


Yes. I can tell the difference between all 3 woods...


----------



## zwiller (Apr 10, 2018)

+1;  That said, I do agree with the premise that time does mellow the effect AND that most folks will not be able to and it will be just "smoky" to them.  Your analogy of wine is spot on.  I am a certified beer judge and most people will not pick up on the nuances.  Dare you to try another week and smoke the ribs no sauce, cool overnight, finish on a hot grill with sauce.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 13, 2018)

I was thinking about doing a smoke Saturday oak and Sunday cherry and or apple then reheat the ribs and eat them Monday.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2018)

Being that I'm a cigarette smoker also I have a hard time distinguishing between certain wood types. I can tell the difference between fruit wood and mesquite. I couldn't however tell the difference between cherry and apple. Hickory is my favorite. 

Chris


----------

